# Mille Lacs lake walleyes and water spouts



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

ROCKMAN'S REPORT

We have all heard the saying you can't fool Mother Nature. Well you can't out run her either. I have been on mille lacs during a lot of bad weather. From major windstorms, lightning, blizzards, and ice flows. But on Wednesday, June 23rd at 4:15 p.m. A day that will live in the minds of three people forever. That day was not any different from any other day this season. Where at some point during the day the weather could and would turn rough. It did. Myself, my son Jonathan who is 17 and my fishing partner Jordan Weisse where out on the lake early in the morning pre fishing for the hunters point tournament. We did the bobber thing in the morning and then decided to pull some crank baits in the afternoon. We went out to the mud at about 1:30 p.m. and started to pull crank baits in the deep water around the mud flats. As the afternoon went on we noticed to the west that the weather was starting to look bad to the west and The sky's turned black over garrison. So we decided that it was time to reel up the lines and head for home. Just then Jordan calls on the radio and says; well I am frying eggs over here. Meaning the antenna and the graphite rods are starting to arc from the static electricity in the air. Which comes with an approaching storm. So we headed south towards the resort. Now my boat will do 51 mile per hour fully trimmed and at full throttle. Jordan runs a new 21 ft pro V with a 225 hp 4stroke Yamaha. Which will do 53 mph. As we approach Indian point I notice that the clouds to the south and west are very white and are starting to get rotation in the top of the clouds. Then the clouds start to descend just to the west of Jordan's position about 50 yards. The funnel touches down rite on top of Jordan and we could not see him any more. It was just water being sucked upwards. That was all that we could see. Our worst fears were that Jordan was sucked up into it and was dead. Then it came after us. My first instinct was to turn away from the funnel and run from it. It took about 30 seconds for it to reach us. The whole time it was coming after us, Jonathan just kept saying, dad its coming, dad its coming. Then it hit us. The wind pushed the boat completely side ways and at the time it hit us it also started to pick up the boat. I trimmed all the way down so that it would not flip us over. As I kept the throttle down it would also push us down into the water. There where times when there was nothing but water being pulled upwards into the funnel and that was all that you could see. The wind was whipping around us in what seemed to be all directions. it was pulling the water out of the carpet in the boat and throwing it against the windshield. The rain was blowing so hard that it felt like being stung by bees. I could not turn the boat left or right. All that I could do was keep the throttle down and hold on to the steering wheel. At one point during this whole nightmare Jonathan looked over at me and said, I love you dad. Thinking we were going to die. The wind and the pressure will be the things I remember most about the funnel, but I will never forget the look in my son's eyes when he said that. After about 3 min. or so the funnel let go of us and we where just east of Spirit Island. We had traveled over 5 miles from the point at which the funnel had hit us. In just 3 to 4 min. we moved 5 miles. So do the math. We were definitely moving at the same speed as the funnel was moving to have traveled that far. So when it let go of us or should I say deposited us just east of Spirit Island. We thought that we were in the clear. Wrong time to think that. Then we saw the straight-line winds heading for us from the west. So we made a b line for Spirit Island. Now when you see straight line winds come across the water it is just a sheet of water that is not big in wave, because it never has a chance to build into a wave. The wind blows the tops off and it causes a mist that is about three to four feet high. We get just about to the island and the front edge of the winds hit us from the side and once again we are pushed side ways and we are thinking oh no not again. We did manage to get behind the island and waited for the leading edge of the winds to blow through. As we watch the waves get bigger and bigger I looked at Jonathan and I said do you want to wait it out, or should we go for it. He says. Dad get me off of the lake I'm really scared. Which by that time I was too. So we headed for the resort. The winds were pushing against the boat so hard that I had to stay trimmed in all the way and could only go 27 mph against the wind. Then the waves finally were able to build and pound on us for 4 more miles. By the time we finally reached the resort the winds were 40 mph. We were so happy to see shore and that Jordan had made it out of the funnel ok. He was also glad to see we had made it too knowing that it had held us for so long. When we talked about it later, we all described the same feeling of the funnel. The wind, rain and pressure that was inside. That is what you call getting it all the way up there with our equipment! Thank god in heaven, he was with us that day. It will make you see life in a whole new way.

Now lets talk about the bite.

I hate to say it over and over again, but it is still a bobber bite on the lake. The water temps are up and down. At Last check we were at 62 degrees. There is a ton of food and if you want to catch fish, now consistently. It will be under a bobber. I am also proud to say that we took third place in the hunters point tournament on Friday and Saturday. We weighed 4 fish on Friday for 8.93 and Saturday we had 6 fish for 11.34. All on bobbers. From what we could see by the leader board, the only people who had any fish to weigh in all came on bobbers. We were beaten by 8 lbs. for 1st place and only 0.09 for second place. That is 9 hundredths of a pound. Just one minnow For another $1000.00 and a second place trophy. We still cashed a check for $1500.00 a piece. We have a 3rd place trophy already from 2001 in the hunters point tournament. Oh well next year will be the year to win. Now that I have gotten back to the bobber thing. We worked the reefs in front of the resort over hard all day. Pulling the anchor. Checking depths. Looking at the map. Going up and down all day long. But if you put in the time, you can get very good at the bobber thing. The mayflies are starting to hatch. We have had two days of hatches so far. They should be done by the weekend. Like I said bobber up some where on the rocks during the day. Stay out in 15 to 21 ft of water for now and work the snot out of it. It will pay off. If you have some wind, use a small jig in the 1/32-ounce our 1/16-ounce. Color can and will make a difference under various conditions. So use all of the colors of the rainbow until you find a color that works for you that day. It will change from day to day if not hour to hour. Fish off the bottom about 24 to 33 inches, especially if you are fishing structure. Whether it is rock or mud. I like to think that you are better off to high than to low. Better to fast than to slow.

Once again that is all for now

When things change you will be the first to know.
THE ROCKMAN
www.rockyreef.com


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ever think of writing a book?.....you had me captivated during the entire description of your event! You must have some more stories to relate...keep them coming. I'm going to try the bobber thing this weekend on a larger lake in Otertail county...sound like it could work.


----------



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

FIELD HUNTER
YOU BET. MY LIFE IS A OPEN BOOK. I HAVE HAD ALOT OF CRAZY STUFF HAPPEN TO ME IN THIS BUSSINESS. FROM ICE FLOWS WHERE I HAD TO SAVE 19 PEOPLE. TO ICE COMING OFF THE LAKE INTO MY RESORT. TO RUNNING FROM WATER SPOUTS. THERE ARE NO DULL MOMENTS AT THE ROCK. BOBBER FISHING CAN BE DONE ANTWHERE. THERE IS NO BETTER WAY TO PRESENT A BAIT THEN WITH A BOBBER. I HAVE CAUGHT FISH ALL OVER THE COUNTRY WITH A BOBBER. YOU KNOW WHEN THE BASS BOYS ARE TALKING TO YOU ABOUT HOW IT WOULD WORK FOR BASS THAT IT IS SOMETHING THAT NOT ALOT OF PEOPLE DO. BUT REMEMBER MOST OF USE STARTED OUT FISHING WHEN WE WERE YOUNGSTERS UNDER A BOBBER. TRY IT AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU DO. REMEMBER THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO MOVE AROUND A BIT BUT SOMETIMES IT IS ONLY A FEW FT THAT CAN MAKE ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD. YOU DON'T HAVE TO MOVE FAR.ALSO TRY SOME SMALL 1/16 OUNCE JIGS IN WHAT EVER COLORS SEEM TO WORK ON THAT BODY OF WATER. YOU WILL NEED JUST A LITTLE WIND FOR JIGS. NO WIND THEN USE A PAINTED HOOK. I LIKE THE GAMAGATZU HOOKS MYSELF IN A SIZE 6 OR 8 DEPENDING ON HOW THE BITE IS GOING. THE MORE NATURAL IT LOOKS SOMETIMES IS THE BEST. AND REMEMBER BETTER TO HIGH THEN TO LOW. BETTER TO FAST THAN TO SLOW
GOOD LUCK
KEEP YOU LINES WET
ROCKMAN


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry, I know this is a walleye thread but had to ask this guy something.
How are the crappies over on Mille lacs? I've started the last week to catch many larger crappies (a couple 13-14") on 1/16 oz beetlespins with 2" curly tails. Fast troll in the cabbage beds off of a reed bed in about 9 - 13 feet of water. All artificial...you can buy crappie minnows if you want to support the bait dealers but just the plastic works fine also. Ever tried this? It's dynamite!


----------



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

FIELD HUNTER
I HAVE DONE THAT VERY THING LATER IN THE SUMMER FOR WEED LINE WALLEYES. IT CAN BE VERY EFFECTIVE. BUT IT HAS TO BE VERY WARM. AROUND 78 TO 79 DEGREE WATER TEMPS.I WILL TRY ANY THING THAT WORKS. IF YOU DON'T TRY YOU WILL NEVER KNOW. LIKE I SAY , YOU CAN'T CATCH UM ON THE COUCH
ROCKMAN
www.rockyreef.com


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Field hunter -

Which lake in Ottertail County will you be on this weekend? I will be at my folks cabin on West Battle from Friday to Monday.

Jason

PS - My dad has been catching the Walleyes in 4-7 feet of water from 10 - 12 at night using crankbaits and the neighbor has been using minnows and bobbers around the same time off the dock. It is only about 4 feet deep at the end of the dock and you can walk out a hundred yards before the water goes over your head.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

By the way - my dad is in his boat trolling with the cranks.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

ROCKMAN I have spent my younger years pushing the limits. I spent 5 years as US National Park boatman running whitewater rafts on the Snake river. I have had some bad situations but nothing even close to what you and your son went through. Like Field hunter I was captivated by your story. Great boat handeling I assume the huge increase in speed was due to the fact that your boat had almost no drag because there was very little of it touching the water surface. I believe running the trim like you did may have saved your lives. Great job glad you made it.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Rockman,

Wow...Wow...Wow...

I am glad I wasn't reading about you in the Star Tribune. The story was so real, I had to show the wife. She was truly amazed and glad you guys were alright.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Mille Lacs can be a scarry lake, awesome story.


----------

